# 3D on 2D projector



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Has anyone seen one of these or bought one and would like to share experiences?


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Never heard of this, but it was only a matter of time since the refresh rates on most 2D displays can support 3D with proper processing. I'll be interested to see how well this works though I have no interest in 3D theater myself.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I saw that video just recently and it looks like it does the job, but he's talks about it being 60hz.
If he's talking about power requirement, then it won't be suitable for us..


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

60Hz in Oz? Why not? My Samsung keeps kicking out of 24P playback mode and defaults back to 60P and I ALL my discs were purchased here in AU. My laptop has HDMI out and every time I connect that, I get 60P on the projector. The ONLY things that I get 50P for are R4 DVDs.

The two questions I have are:
1. Will 30Hz per eye be fast enough?
2. Will this unit spit out 1080P or does it down convert to 720P?

If it can out put 1080P, it is a no brainier for me.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I should have watched the video more closely! When he mentioned 60Hz. I thought he was referring to the mains power, but I see now the unit is not even connected to the power..:R



> Will 30Hz per eye be fast enough?


I highly doubt it if that's the case and not much point, considering some people can see 50Hz. flicker..



> Will this unit spit out 1080P or does it down convert to 720P?


Again, not very practical if that's what it does..

Does anyone have any more info on the unit?..Seems to be reasonably priced..


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Prof. said:


> I should have watched the video more closely! When he mentioned 60Hz. I thought he was referring to the mains power, but I see now the unit is not even connected to the power..:R


It should be able to draw power from the BD player's USB. 




> I highly doubt it if that's the case and not much point, considering some people can see 50Hz. flicker..


NTSC 60i or 30P My projector displays this at 60P
PAL 50i or 25P My projector displays this at 50P
HD Film on BD 24P My projector displays this at 24P

I understand the need to refresh faster than the eye can see, but I am not 100% convinced that 2 x 24P is not what the current gen of 3D is doing right now unless they do 96Hz (either 2x 48 or 4x 24). The on screen info of an X3 connected to an OPPO shows 24P for 3D film based BD. 



> Again, not very practical if that's what it does..
> 
> Does anyone have any more info on the unit?..Seems to be reasonably priced..


The 720P down conversion is a big 'hold on' for me too. I have emailed back asking the questions. I hope I get the right answers here.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Latest update. It currently down converts 1080/24P 3D to 720/60P 3D. There is a FW update soon that will allow it to output the 1080/24P 3D as 1080/60P for 3D. It bypasses for 2D so 1080/24P will still be 1080/24P. Bring FW on!!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Why don't they just sell a kit that includes everything you need instead of selling it seperatly? Correct me if I am wrong but it looks like I would need the original unit plus the glasses and emitter for a total of $599. I have a Sony Vpl-vwpro1 SXRD pj so am I right????


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

tcarcio said:


> Why don't they just sell a kit that includes everything you need instead of selling it seperatly? Correct me if I am wrong but it looks like I would need the original unit plus the glasses and emitter for a total of $599. I have a Sony Vpl-vwpro1 SXRD pj so am I right????


My understanding is that you get the unit supplied with 1 set of glasses and the emitter if you buy the THEATER model. Otherwise you have to buy the bit separate.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, I will check it out. Thanks.:T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, I called and talked to them and for my PJ it will be $830 plus s/h for the set up with two pair of RF glasses. Something I am not sure I want to do yet but it is definitley interesting.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Definitely interesting. Im content with my 2D rig and I obviously couldn't upgrade my projo for $900, making this a strong consideration to get into 3D...


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

I am wanting to know if the emitter port is the same as the JVC projector range. The socket looks the same. I would rather buy the JVC glasses and emitter because, no doubt, my next projector will be a JVC. This box would simply allow me to get into 3D sooner than later. I'll also need the MINI 3D Radiance to VS and HS in 3D for the new projector. So now this now requires a strategy for a future proof upgrade path.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Wait a bit there will be knockoffs and price drops. Remember Real3D passive style polarizer TV's are out now and thats where the money will go this holiday season. One generation away from the next big thing, 3D dual internal projectors? or laser 3D projection? Perhaps I'm biased one bad eye=no 3D.:nerd:


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

2 equal strength eyes are needed to see 3D. If you don't have perfect vision in both eyes, then your 3D experience will suffer.


----------

